# Harbor Freight Bandsaw Riser



## Clay3063

I have a 14" HF band saw I purchased about 12 years ago or so. I haven't used it a whole lot but I like it for the most part. However, the cutting capacity leaves a lot to be desired. Is there a riser made for this thing? Or is there a riser made for another brand that will fit without a lot of modifications? I looked on HF website and could not find one. - Thanks, Clay


----------



## Lou Currier

Search YouTube.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

Might help if you posted picture of the saw and riser Clay. Several other manufacturers do make one, whether it would fit a 12 year old Harbor Freight saw I honestly don't know.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063

rocky1 said:


> Might help if you posted picture of the saw and riser Clay. Several other manufacturers do make one, whether it would fit a 12 year old Harbor Freight saw I honestly don't know.


I'll try to take one sometime today Rocky and post it. I don't have the riser yet. I didn't want to spend a hundred bucks on a kit only to find it doesn't fit or requires extensive modifications to make it fit. I spent a couple hours last night browsing through utube looking at various videos on the subject as per a suggestion. Didn't find what I was looking for which was kind of disappointing as utube usually will have at least one video on just about any subject. At least one person had purchased a Grizzly riser and used it but then someone else said that riser had been discontinued. Blah Blah Blah. Crap, I may just make one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

The Grizzly riser for 14" saw is still available if it's the same thing...

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Riser-Block-Kit-for-G0555/H3051

Other brands are available, look to be about the same thing, for about half again, to twice the money. Grizz was the cheapest I found that part for a 14" saw.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kweinert

I think an important consideration would be the new blade length. I'd pay close attention to the current blade length to compute the new blade length. It'd be just my luck that adding the riser would end up making a custom blade length.

TBH I'm not even sure that could happen - but I'd at least check on the possibility.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clay3063

kweinert said:


> I think an important consideration would be the new blade length. I'd pay close attention to the current blade length to compute the new blade length. It'd be just my luck that adding the riser would end up making a custom blade length.
> 
> TBH I'm not even sure that could happen - but I'd at least check on the possibility.


Yes sir. The new blade length is actually a common size. 105" if I remember correctly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

The Grizzly 14" saw specs 92 1/2" - 93 1/2" blade, the riser spec increases that 12" (_6 inches x the 2 sides of blade_) to 105", so whatever your saw is running now, add 12" to it.


----------



## Schroedc

You can check the Rockwell/Delta and Jet risers too. once we see pictures we can see if its a Delta clone like most of them were.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Grizzly - A little Cheaper

Jet for the same Money

Shop Fox isn't bad either

Delta but you'll faint when you see the price on it!

Powermatic won't even tell you what theirs cost! Guess they figure if you got enough money to own a Powermatic you don't care!

Rigid is the same as Grizz, found forum thread with half dozen guys using the Grizz, because it was half the price of the Rigid.

Likewise thread suggesting Craftsman 14" is same as Grizz and cheaper.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063

rocky1 said:


> Grizzly - A little Cheaper
> 
> Jet for the same Money
> 
> Shop Fox isn't bad either
> 
> Delta but you'll faint when you see the price on it!
> 
> Powermatic won't even tell you what theirs cost! Guess they figure if you got enough money to own a Powermatic you don't care!
> 
> Rigid is the same as Grizz, found forum thread with half dozen guys using the Grizz, because it was half the price of the Rigid.
> 
> Likewise thread suggesting Craftsman 14" is same as Grizz and cheaper.


Thanks Rocky. That's more than I had. Have a blessed day my friend.


----------



## Clay3063

rocky1 said:


> Grizzly - A little Cheaper
> 
> Jet for the same Money
> 
> Shop Fox isn't bad either
> 
> Delta but you'll faint when you see the price on it!
> 
> Powermatic won't even tell you what theirs cost! Guess they figure if you got enough money to own a Powermatic you don't care!
> 
> Rigid is the same as Grizz, found forum thread with half dozen guys using the Grizz, because it was half the price of the Rigid.
> 
> Likewise thread suggesting Craftsman 14" is same as Grizz and cheaper.


I followed the buy it now thread for the powermatic which took me to Tools Plus. You'd be surprised. 108.00 for the kit. Amazing. And yes, Delta. Someone has been in the evidence locker again it seems. Those people are definitely on someone elses meds. LOL. Funny, most of my shop equipment is delta. Which also explains why most of the repairs I have had to do over the years, which isn't much, did not involve very many OEM parts.


----------



## rocky1

Your certainly welcome Clay.

When I was looking at band-saws, and available options, I found the riser kit for the Rigid too, was identical to the Grizzly kit with exception to color of the paint, and it was $168 as best I recall.


----------



## Clay3063

Many year


rocky1 said:


> Your certainly welcome Clay.
> 
> When I was looking at band-saws, and available options, I found the riser kit for the Rigid too, was identical to the Grizzly kit with exception to color of the paint, and it was $168 as best I recall.



Many years ago my wife worked in a Range Air factory. They made kitchen appliances. There were 6 or 7 brand names that they manufactured for. All of them came off the same assembly line. The only and I mean ONLY difference was the name brand tag and the price. That's why I don't own a whirlpool anything and why when I buy shop tools now I look around. Most of what I have found is that nearly all of them are produced by the same factory in China, just come out different doors with different labels and different prices. Thus, I have acquired a few HF power tools in my life as they are almost identical to most of the others of same size. Thanks again my friend.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

